# Need Manual



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Just bought a Kioti LK3504 and need a operators manual for it. I was able to find a download for a lk30 series service manual but cant find an owners/ operators. Thanks for anyhelp


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I've bought manuals for pretty much everything on eBay. When that doesn't work, dealers usually have manuals cheaper than you'd expect.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yea I was hoping maybe someone had one they could scan and send to me. If not that's prob the route I'll go


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

fball1208 - I sent you a message - hope it helps


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks yoda will check it out


----------

